# beweisen / nachweisen



## JCA-

en clase de Física, hablando de una fuerza, en un DCL sencillo:

"... man kann ihre Existenz (der Kraft) *beweisen*; also, dass eigentlich nicht *beweisen*, denn in der Physik kann man in der Regel nichts *beweisen *aber *nachweisen *kann man es"

al tratar de traducirla, me suena absurdo y por supuesto contradictorio (beweisen, nachweisen: comprobar, demostrar)

"... se puede demostrar su existencia; bueno, no propiamente demostrar, pues en la física no se puede en general demostrar nada, pero sí se puede comprobar"

???


----------



## Bahiano

JCA,
ich habe mir erlaubt, einen gleichnamigen Thread im Deutsch-Forum anzulegen und mit deinem hier zu verlinken.
Das Thema finde ich viel zu spannend, als dass es hier verstaubt...
Ich meine zu wissen, dass es einen Unterschied gibt, ich bin nur irgendwie zu blöd, ihn zu erklären...


----------



## JCA-

Bahiano said:


> JCA,
> ich habe mir erlaubt, einen gleichnamigen Thread im Deutsch-Forum anzulegen und mit deinem hier zu verlinken.


nein, es ist kein Problem

de hecho, me ahorraste el trabajo pues yo quería poner un hilo paralelo y no sabía que ya había uno al respecto. 
Pensándolo bien, en español también puede haber una diferencia entre demostrar y comprobar. Tal vez merezca un hilo en el foro de sólo español. Por ahora me voy a ver, "was los ist" con el hilo en cuestión


----------



## Geviert

Con el verbo_* be*_-weisen podemos de_mostrar_, a través de motivos, fundamentos, razones, testimonios, etc. la Richtigkeit de un conocimiento determinado. Cada una de estas razones, fundamentos, testimonios, etc. es un Nach-weis (prueba) de aquello que queremos demostrar. En este sentido, la frase nos dice que podemos presentar todas las pruebas posibles, pero no podemos tener una demostración última y definitiva de algo.


----------



## JCA-

Gracias Geviert

El tema tuvo una discusión interesante en el foro alemán, gracias a la importación que hizo Bahiano. Ya que la Física es una de mis áreas predilectas me interesa al punto que en español también considero importante diferenciar entre demostrar (*beweisen*) y comprobar (*nachweisen*). De hecho lo estoy introduciendo como tema y ejercicio en mis clases. *Demostrar *es más tarea de las matemáticas, por ejemplo, y de la lógica. *Nachweisen *es lo que hacemos con experimentos en Física. *Beweisen *corresponde también a la Física, pero más a la Física teórica (lo que se hace con "especulaciones" basadas en hechos, como diría mi amigo Carl Sagan)

Interesante la discusión que tuve al respecto con Gernot, sobre cuál era más teórica y cuál más práctica. Aunque en el caso de la ciencia es evidente cuál es cuál, para él era más práctica beweisen pues él lo asocia con el uso cotidiano de "demostrar afecto / fidelidad", etc.

Gracias por tu aporte


----------



## Geviert

Saludos,

sí, he seguido también la discusión en el otro foro. En mi opinión, la mayoría, por instinto o argumentando bien, da en el clavo de la diferencia entre los términos. Sowka también, pero le viene la duda al final. El argumento de Bahiano no me parece correcto. El punto de vista de Gernot es específico del derecho, tiene razón a su modo, pero no generalizaría ( el derecho argumenta recht-logisch, no solo logisch) .En efecto, como dejo ver en mi comentario arriba, nachweisen puede formar parte (y debería) de un beweisen, pero no siempre es posible (en un axioma o teorema por ejemplo)  Viceversa,  un punto de vista de empirismo radical demostrará (beweisen) permanentemente y únicamente con pruebas (nachweise) intersubjetivamente válidas según un criterio derterminado como válido ex ante (que puede ser a su vez un  fundamento indemostrable, un bewiesen aceptado por convensión, pero falsificable, un castillo de naipes). Pienso finalmente que los dos términos tengan una valencia epistemológica general (no solo en las ciencias naturales). Importante la nota de Gernot sobre prüfen.


----------



## JCA-

Geviert said:


> Saludos,
> 
> sí, he seguido también la discusión en el otro foro. En mi opinión, la mayoría, por instinto o argumentando bien, da en el clavo de la diferencia entre los términos. Sowka también, pero le viene la duda al final. El argumento de Bahiano no me parece correcto. El punto de vista de Gernot es específico del derecho, tiene razón a su modo, pero no generalizaría ( el derecho argumenta recht-logisch, no solo logisch) .En efecto, como dejo ver en mi comentario arriba, nachweisen puede formar parte (y debería) de un beweisen, pero no siempre es posible (en un axioma o teorema por ejemplo)  Viceversa,  un punto de vista de empirismo radical demostrará (beweisen) permanentemente y únicamente con pruebas (nachweise) intersubjetivamente válidas según un criterio derterminado como válido ex ante (que puede ser a su vez un  fundamento indemostrable, un bewiesen aceptado por convensión, pero falsificable, un castillo de naipes). Pienso finalmente que los dos términos tengan una valencia epistemológica general (no solo en las ciencias naturales). Importante la nota de Gernot sobre prüfen.




Geviert

Escribo una primera respuesta para agradecerte la tuya, de prisa, tal vez, pues haces casi que un apunte de cada una de las intervenciones en el foro que me gustaría considerar una por una pues es un tema que estoy desarrollando exactamente ahora. Es algo que también quiero comentarte. Y es válido, por supuesto, no sólo para las ciencias naturales. Creo que considerar y entender bien está diferencia da en el clavo misma de la esencia del método científico. Una hipótesis puede ser bewiesesn desde lo teórico, aún así debe ser nachgewiesen. Y, como tu dices, puede haber muchos Nachweise que la confirmen, pero puede bastar uno sólo que la refute para que todo sea zurücgekwiesen. Es así, la ciencia a veces es cruel. Aunque siempre dará lugar a una nueva hipótesis.

Un saludo y revisaré nuevamente el hilo en el foro alemán. Y Gracias, nuevamente


----------

